# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > خبر: دانلود دلفی XE5

## hp1361

با عرض سلام خدمت تمام دوستان

دلفی XE5  بالاخره منتشر شد!

لینک دانلود ISO


http://altd.embarcadero.com/download/radstudio/xe5/delphicbuilder_xe5_win.iso


راهنمای آنلاین


http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADStudio/XE5/en/Main_Page


موفق باشیم

----------


## zman123456

سلام
سريال نصب رو هم ارائه ميديد.
ممنون

----------


## hp1361

سلام

عملیات Warez ممنوعه ست! با سرچ تو گوگل میشه پیدا کرد.

یافت می نشد، با پیغام خصوصی ایمیل تون رو بفرستید ارسال کنم.

موفق باشیم

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

با سلام
دوستان عزیز من دانلود و نصب کردم اما توی انتخاب نوع پروژه جدید خبری از ios و Android نیست چرا؟

با تشکر

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

یکی از دوستان لطفا راجع به خروجی گرفتن اندروید از دلفی توضیح بده

با تشکر

----------


## nice boy

> با سلام
> دوستان عزیز من دانلود و نصب کردم اما توی انتخاب نوع پروژه جدید خبری از ios و Android نیست چرا؟
> 
> با تشکر


از منوی file گزینه new سپس FireMonkey Mobile Application رو انتخاب کن
حالا در قسمت Project manager قسمت Target platforms می تونی Andriod یا IOS رو انتخاب کنی




> یکی از دوستان لطفا راجع به خروجی گرفتن اندروید از دلفی توضیح بده


کاری نداره. کافی گوشی موبایلت رو به سیستم وصل کنی خودش اون رو شناسایی می کنه و در بخش Devices اضافه میشه حالا انتخابش کن و برنامه رو Runکن
برنامت روی موبایل نصب و اجرا میشه به همین سادگی
اگر گوشی نداری باید از Emulator استفاده کنی که طریقه استفادش در ویدئوهای منتشر شده هست

----------


## gholami146

با سلام قابل توجه مدیران ارشد سایت لطقا بخش دلفی اندروید رو راه اندازی کنید
با تشکر

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

> از منوی file گزینه new سپس FireMonkey Mobile Application رو انتخاب کن
> حالا در قسمت Project manager قسمت Target platforms می تونی Andriod یا IOS رو انتخاب کنی
> 
> 
> کاری نداره. کافی گوشی موبایلت رو به سیستم وصل کنی خودش اون رو شناسایی می کنه و در بخش Devices اضافه میشه حالا انتخابش کن و برنامه رو Runکن
> برنامت روی موبایل نصب و اجرا میشه به همین سادگی
> اگر گوشی نداری باید از Emulator استفاده کنی که طریقه استفادش در ویدئوهای منتشر شده هست



دوست عزیز ممنون بابت جوابتون ولی همچین گزینه ای وجود نداشت
عکس رو ضمیمه کردم
http://upload7.ir/images/72739347639383223474.jpg

با تشکر

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

فرق RAD با خود دلفی چیه هر دو که یک شکل و منو دارند!!!!!!؟

با تشکر

----------


## saeed6162

> نوشته شده توسط *nice boy*  
>  				از منوی file گزینه new سپس FireMonkey Mobile Application رو انتخاب کن
> حالا در قسمت Project manager قسمت Target platforms می تونی Andriod یا IOS رو انتخاب کنی
> 
> 
> کاری نداره. کافی گوشی موبایلت رو به سیستم وصل کنی خودش اون رو شناسایی می  کنه و در بخش Devices اضافه میشه حالا انتخابش کن و برنامه رو Runکن
> برنامت روی موبایل نصب و اجرا میشه به همین سادگی
> اگر گوشی نداری باید از Emulator استفاده کنی که طریقه استفادش در ویدئوهای منتشر شده هست


سلام و خسته نباشید
من هم نسخه Xe5 رو گرفتم و نصب کردم و فعالش هم کردم
اما خبری از Android توش نیست!!
jdk رو هم گرفتم نصب کردم
اما نتونستم بصورت دستی android sdk  و ndk رو نصب کنم
اگه میشه من رو راهنمایی کنید که چطوری می تونم Android dev tool  رو داشته باشم

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

کسی تابحال برای اندروید با XE5 برنامه ننوشته؟

----------


## saeed6162

> اما نتونستم بصورت دستی android sdk  و ndk رو نصب کنم
> اگه میشه من رو راهنمایی کنید که چطوری می تونم Android dev tool  رو داشته باشم


بالاخره تونستم android sdk و ndk  رو نصب کنم
اما بازهم تو منوی Tools->Options->SDK Manager گزینه Android رو بهم نمی ده تا نصب کنم
باید چی کار کرد؟

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

> بالاخره تونستم android sdk و ndk  رو نصب کنم
> اما بازهم تو منوی Tools->Options->SDK Manager گزینه Android رو بهم نمی ده تا نصب کنم
> باید چی کار کرد؟


با سلام
دوست عزیز اینها رو از چه آدرسی دانلود کردی؟

با تشکر

----------


## saeed6162

> با سلام
> دوست عزیز اینها رو از چه آدرسی دانلود کردی؟
> 
> با تشکر


دانلود نکردم، یعنی دوباره دانلود نکردم ، داخل همون Image دلفی XE5 تو فولدر Install فایل های فشردش وجود داره ، به نام های android_sdk_x86.7zip و android_ndk_x86.7zip پسوندهاشون رو به زیپ تغییر بدید و بعد اکسترکتش کنید، بعد طبق دستورالعمل هایی که تو Help داده شده نصبشون کنید، البته فکر می کنم ndk رو بصورت کامل نصب نکردم و همین باعث شده که Android رو detect نمیکنه. واقعا دیگه عقلم به جایی قد نمیده نمی دونم چیکار کنم، اگه کسی کار کرده لطفا منو راهنمایی کنه.

----------


## nice boy

> کسی تابحال برای اندروید با XE5 برنامه ننوشته؟


 اگه ننوشتم پس این همه توضیح رو از کجا آوردم دادم



> دوست عزیز ممنون بابت جوابتون ولی همچین گزینه ای وجود نداشت
> عکس رو ضمیمه کردم
> http://upload7.ir/images/72739347639383223474.jpg
> 
> با تشکر


من نمی دونم شما چه نسخه ای رو نصب کردی ولی من از لینک زیر گرفتم
http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...er_xe5_win.iso

فکر می کنم در نسخه Perofesional قابلیت برنامه نویسی موبایل نباشه و باید Addon جداگانه نصب کنی

عکس های زیر هم کاملا واضح هست

----------


## golbafan

یک سوال...
وقتی نرم افزار آندرویدی با این نسخه مینویسی حجم بسیار بالاست و سرعت بسیار کند. مشکل کجاست؟؟؟

----------


## saeed6162

> من نمی دونم شما چه نسخه ای رو نصب کردی ولی من از لینک زیر گرفتم
> http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...er_xe5_win.iso
> 
> فکر می کنم در نسخه Perofesional قابلیت برنامه نویسی موبایل نباشه و باید Addon جداگانه نصب کنی
> 
> عکس های زیر هم کاملا واضح هست


باور کنید من هم دقیقا همین فایل رو دانلود   و نصب کردم ، اما من هم برنامه نویسی اندروید رو ندارم، به Help مراجعه کردم مراحلی که گفته شده بود رو دست و پا شکسته انجام دادم اما باز هم نتیجه ای نگرفتم، لظفا اگه نکته ی خاصی برای نصب نیاز هست به ما هم بگید، شاید پیش نیازی برای نصبش روی سیستم بخواد که ما اونو رعایت نکرده باشیم!

----------


## firststep

من هم این نسخه و این فایل رو نصب کردم اول روی یک سیستمی اصلاً توی نیو *فایر مانکی مبایل* نیومد 
اما زمانی که رو سیستم خودم نصب کردمش این مشکل برطرف شد البته من قبل از این SDK MANGER , ANDROID نصب بود ؟
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
البته حالا من خودم یک مشکلی با هاش دارم زمانی که ANDROID TOOLS اجرا کنم این ارور رو می ده....
کسی تا به حال به این ارور برخورد نکرده؟
البته همان طور که گفتم من قبلاٌ روی سیستم SDK MANGER نصب بوده و به ANDROID STUDIO متصل کرده بودم?



سایتها رو هم گشتم چیزه خاصی نبود....
متشکرم اگر راهنمایی بفرمایید...........................

----------


## firststep

ERR.jpg
در پاسخ قیلی تصویر زمیمه نشده بود

----------


## ali198400

سلام
خواهشاً هر کدوم از دوستان که نحوه کرک کردن این برنامه رو می دونه، بهم توضیح بده.
هر کاری کردم نشد!!
ممنون

----------


## siavash_fe

سلام دوستانی که تو نصب مشکل اینو دارن که قسمت Android نصب نمیشه و یا سورس مربوط به کتابخانه ها نیست و ... همگی مربوط به سریال نصب یک سریال مربوط به نسخه مورد نظرتون باید پیدا کنید 
موفق باشید

----------


## saeed6162

سئوال : همه دوستانی که موفق به نصب کامل شدن (یعنی آندروید رو هم نصب کردن) بگن که ویندوزشون چیه؟ حدس می زنم رو ویندوزهای 32 بیتی فقط نصب میشه و کسایی که مثل من ویندوز 64 بیتی دارن نصب نمیشه.
درسته؟
کسی هست رو ویندوز 64 بیتی آندروید رو هم داشته باشه؟

----------


## siavash_fe

این مورد هیچ ربطی به ویندوز نداره گفتم فقط مربوط به سریال میشه  ویندوز من 64 بیتی و مشکلی ندارم .

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

چرا حجم فایل های ساخته شده اینقدر بالاست و اجرا بسیار کند؟

----------


## nikfly

سلام ببخشید من تو نصب مشکل دارم. بعد انجام همه کارها درست سر نصب میزنه :not enough space to install the product

در حالی که توی همه درایو ها کلی جا دارم.

win 7 64
یا علی(ع)

----------


## szabeh

http://delphixe5.blogfa.com/
از سریال و کرک اینجا استفاده کنید

----------


## a101235us

با سلام خدمت دوستان. من نسخه ارائه شده رو دانلود کردم. پس از unzip با winrar و اجرای برنامه install_RADStudio صفحه اول نصب ظاهر میشه ولی وقتی اولین دکمه برای نصب رو میزنم پیغام زیر میاد :  the program or feature "\??\D:\XE5\Install\Setup.exe" can not start or run due to incompatibility with 64-bit versions of Windows. Please contact the software vendor to ask if a 64-bit windows compatible version is available.  سیستم عامل من win 7 64 bit ultimate SP1 هست و دات نت 4.0 رو نیز نصب کردم. لطفا راهنمایی کنید. پوستم کنده شد تا 4.64 گیگ رو دانلود کردم... حالا این خطا رو میده !!!

----------


## mkarimpour

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان
باید بگم که دلفی XE5 روی هر دو ویندوز 32 و 64 قابلیت نصب شدن رو داره. مشکل دوستانی که بعد از نصب گزینه New FireMonkey Mobile رو ندارند این است که این قابلیت در نسخه Architect و Ultimate است. اگر یکی از این دو نسخه را نصب کردند و منوی برنامه نویسی موبایل ظاهر نشد، مشکل از شماره سریالی است که برنامه رو باهاش نصب کردید. شما باید شماره سریال دیگری رو استفاده کنید و مطمئن شوید که حتما قابلیت برنامه نویسی موبایل و نصب سورس کد رو داشته باشه. من از این شماره سریال ها دارم و خودم هم با یکی از همون ها دلفی XE5 رو نصب کرده و استفاده می کنم. انشاالله در اولین فرصت فهرست شماره سریال های معتبر رو در همین موضوع ارسال خواهم کرد.
در مورد سایز برنامه و کندی باید بگم که اگر به سایت امبارکادرو هم مراجعه کنید، مشکلاتی از قبیل کندی روی بعضی از دستگاه ها مخصوصا خانواده 10 اینچی ها و اندروید 4.3 گزارش شده که منجر به تولید Update برای نسخه RTM شده اند. شما باید آخرین بروزرسانی ها را که Update2 و hotfix4 است نصب کنید.
در مورد سایز برنامه نیز باید بگم که برای کم شدن حجم فایل نهایی باید برنامه را با مد Release کامپایل کنید که سایز فایل را به مراتب کاهش خواهد داد. ولی در کل به علت ماهیت FireMonkey و نسخه فعلی اون، مشکل بیشتر بودن اندازه فایل خروجی در مقایسه با apk هایی که با IDE های جاوایی تولید می شود، وجود دارد.

----------


## abed_se2007

> چرا حجم فایل های ساخته شده اینقدر بالاست و اجرا بسیار کند؟


با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
این سوال برای من هم پیش اومده ولی دلیلی که embarcadero برای اون اورده بنظرم منطقی هستش.

1 : هیچ وقت به شما به اندازه حجم برنامه تون پول نمی دن همنطور که به روز نامه نگار به اندازه خطوطی که نوشته پول نمی دن

2 : یکی از مهم ترین دلایل حجم بالای برنامه توسط XE5 برای اندروید ، چند پلت فرمه بودن اون هستش. جایی که شما با اضافه کردن یک پلت فرم جدید و یک کامپایل مجدد ، برنامه ای که نوشتید رو برای IOS آماده کرده و می تونید استفاده کنید.

3 : استفاده از OpenGL برای افزایش سرعت برنامه

4 : فراموش نکنید که شما یک دلفی کار هستید و با همان قابلیت توانایی تولید برنامه برای اندروید و IOS  را دارید.

5 : واقعیت این است که مشتری از شما قابلت جدید برای برنامه خود را می خواهد نه اینکه حجم برنامه چقدر شده است.

6 : با یک حساب سر انگشتی 
  زمان شروع به برنامه نویسی جاوا + زمان شروع یادگیری ObjectiveC - پولی که از مدت انتظار مشتری برای برنامه به حساب شما واریز نشده است - پولی که شما برای آموزش هزینه می کنید = شکست

در کل چند مگا بایت اضافه شدن به حجم برنامه با توجه به تفاسیری که گفته شد و قابلیت هایی که در اضای آن به دست می آوریم به نظر من هیچ است.

موفق باشید

----------


## yaskowsar

سلام من کاربری هستم که از پاسکال شروع کرده و به دلفی xe5 رسیده ام تا اینجای کار فقط دو ویرایش از دلفی به طور کامل و بدون هیچ عیب و نقصی کار میکرده که یکی ویرایش هفت و دیگری ویرایش 2010 میباشد و متأسفانه در ویرایشها بعد از 2010 با مشکلاتی برخورد کرده ام که قابل برنامه نویسی بدون مشکل نبوده است. حال به امید تهیه و اجرای برنامه برای اندروید دلفی xe5 را نصب کرده ام و مشکلاتی که برخورد کرده ام عبارتند از :
1- emulator برنامه eclipse در چهار دقیقه آماده میشود در حالی که emulator در دلفی 2014 یا همان xe5 بیشتر از ده دقیقه زمان میبرد.
2- اجرای برنامه در emulator اکلیپس در کمتر از 30 ثانیه انجام میشود در حالی که در دلفی 2014 چندین دقیقه طول میکشد
3- تازه بعد از چندین دقیقه پیغام خطا داده و برنامه اصلا اجرا نمیشود و این درحالی است که کلیه تنظیمات به درستی انجام شده است.
هر کدام از دوستان در این رابطه چیزی میدانند لطفا راهنمایی کنند.
با تشکر

----------


## yaskowsar

سلام من کاربری هستم که از پاسکال شروع کرده و به دلفی xe5 رسیده ام تا  اینجای کار فقط دو ویرایش از دلفی به طور کامل و بدون هیچ عیب و نقصی کار  میکرده که یکی ویرایش هفت و دیگری ویرایش 2010 میباشد و متأسفانه در  ویرایشها بعد از 2010 با مشکلاتی برخورد کرده ام که قابل برنامه نویسی بدون  مشکل نبوده است. حال به امید تهیه و اجرای برنامه برای اندروید دلفی xe5  را نصب کرده ام و مشکلاتی که برخورد کرده ام عبارتند از :
1- emulator برنامه eclipse در چهار دقیقه آماده میشود در حالی که emulator در دلفی 2014 یا همان xe5 بیشتر از ده دقیقه زمان میبرد.
2- اجرای برنامه در emulator اکلیپس در کمتر از 30 ثانیه انجام میشود در حالی که در دلفی 2014 چندین دقیقه طول میکشد
3- تازه بعد از چندین دقیقه پیغام خطا داده و برنامه اصلا اجرا نمیشود و این درحالی است که کلیه تنظیمات به درستی انجام شده است.
هر کدام از دوستان در این رابطه چیزی میدانند لطفا راهنمایی کنند.
با تشکر

----------


## ghfreza

> با سلام
> دوستان عزیز من دانلود و نصب کردم اما توی انتخاب نوع پروژه جدید خبری از ios و Android نیست چرا؟
> 
> با تشکر


اگه یک device مثلأ يک گوشی به سیستم نصب کنی میاد

----------


## 101101000

> سلام من کاربری هستم که از پاسکال شروع کرده و به دلفی xe5 رسیده ام تا  اینجای کار فقط دو ویرایش از دلفی به طور کامل و بدون هیچ عیب و نقصی کار  میکرده که یکی ویرایش هفت و دیگری ویرایش 2010 میباشد و متأسفانه در  ویرایشها بعد از 2010 با مشکلاتی برخورد کرده ام که قابل برنامه نویسی بدون  مشکل نبوده است. حال به امید تهیه و اجرای برنامه برای اندروید دلفی xe5  را نصب کرده ام و مشکلاتی که برخورد کرده ام عبارتند از :
> 1- emulator برنامه eclipse در چهار دقیقه آماده میشود در حالی که emulator در دلفی 2014 یا همان xe5 بیشتر از ده دقیقه زمان میبرد.
> 2- اجرای برنامه در emulator اکلیپس در کمتر از 30 ثانیه انجام میشود در حالی که در دلفی 2014 چندین دقیقه طول میکشد
> 3- تازه بعد از چندین دقیقه پیغام خطا داده و برنامه اصلا اجرا نمیشود و این درحالی است که کلیه تنظیمات به درستی انجام شده است.
> هر کدام از دوستان در این رابطه چیزی میدانند لطفا راهنمایی کنند.
> با تشکر


با سلام دوست عزیز
من اکلیپس زیاد کار نکردم اما باید توجه داشت که اون جاواست و این پاسکال و کمتر شدن سرعت در دلفی به نظر منظقی میاد
اما با نصب XE5 Update2 هم در سرعت کاهش محسوسی دیده میشه هم اینکه شبیه ساز اجرای لوکال برنامه سریعتر کار میکنه اما کار میکنه و خطا نمیده هرچند در XE5 خطا در اجرا زیاد بود
البته من مشکل عمده ی کد نویسی با دلفی برای آندروید عوم وجود BIDI Mode برای تایپ فارسیه که اگه دوستان راهکاری دارن ارائه کنن

----------

